
Taut (FKA BetterSlack) is back - Spixel
https://taut.rocks
======
Spixel
Taut is the Refined GitHub of Slack. It has been taken down by Slack in August
[0] and is back live since September.

[0]: [https://g3rv4.com/2018/08/bye-bye-
betterslack](https://g3rv4.com/2018/08/bye-bye-betterslack)

